
The Little Coder's Predicament (2003) - panic
http://viewsourcecode.org/why/hacking/theLittleCodersPredicament.html
======
panic
Previous discussion (2009):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476536)

